# sign making jige



## wil141 (Feb 14, 2007)

hi, i looking to buy a sign making jig .i'm looking at the turnlock sign pro #147862 and the rutlands dekota sign temp. set. has anyone used either of these. i would appreciate your opinion on either of these. 


thanks!



















3


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello wil141 I an sorry that i can't answer your question, but you can do a search here and you might find information on them. Otherwise, some one will hopefully have used one or the other and be able to give good advice.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

I know of a Rutlands Dakota jig being used and the reports I had were favourable, the one very good factor is that, all the letters can be automatically spaced, and the overall effect is, in my opinion, excellent.
Derek.


----------



## wil141 (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks guys for the help


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi wil141

The Rutlands Dakota jig is a copy cat of the MilesCraft sign jig,,,I'm not sure about the Rutlands because it's sold in the UK,,,  , but it looks like it has the same down falls as the milescraft one. ( the new model they did fix one or two of the errors ) 

But you can find the MilesCraft jig in almost any good woodworking store,you can find a sub.heading on the forum for it and other Milescraft products, the sign making, I have one but it takes a bit of rework to make it work right..

========


wil141 said:


> hi, i looking to buy a sign making jig .i'm looking at the turnlock sign pro #147862 and the rutlands dekota sign temp. set. has anyone used either of these. i would appreciate your opinion on either of these.
> 
> 
> thanks!
> ...


----------

